# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Mediterránea >  El Llobregat d'Empordà

## sergi1907

De camino a Figueres, al salir de la población de Darnius, me encontré con este pequeño río y una pequeña represa.

La única información que he encontrado es el la Wikipedia:

"El Llobregat d'Empordà es un río del Alt Empordà, afluente de la Muga por el lado izquierdo. Nace el pico del Llobregat, pasa por La Jonquera y recibe las aguas de la vertiente sur de la sierra de la Albera. Es un río de régimen pluvial, nutrido sólo por las lluvias de otoño y de primavera y tiene un mínimo en agosto. En cuanto a la diversidad biológica, hay que decir que es un río lleno de vida: el pueblan las típicas especies de río catalán, barbos y truchas, cangrejos de río (actualmente dominado por cangrejo de río americano, el autóctono ha casi desaparecido) , anguilas, serpientes de agua, salamandras, sapos, ranas ... Las orillas están llenas de la vegetación de ribera: alisos, chopos ..."

Aquí os dejo unas cuantas fotos.

----------


## sergi1907

De estos había bastantes, pero no se dejaban retratar.


Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Anda que menudo paseo te has dado hoy.
Veo que lo has aprovechado al máximo.
Gracias por las imágenes.
Por cierto ese ¿qué ave es?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por cierto ese ¿qué ave es?


Si no me equivoco, creo que es una garza real  :Wink: 

Muchas gracias por las imágenes Sergi, otro lugar con encanto. Nada más ver ese pequeño azud, canta a la vista que se trata de una pequeña retención en el cauce para mantener una lámina de agua estable para tener esos terrenos encharcados aguas arriba, y supongo que además, para que almacene algo de agua en periodos más secos.

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias por colocarnos imágenes de otro bonito lugar del nordeste del país... F. Lázaro, no te equivocas y si hay muchas garzas, eso es que es un buen sitio de pesca... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Un saludo chicos.

----------


## perdiguera

Este gran reportaje me lo perdí cuando estuve de baja y hoy lo he visto por primera vez buscando algo sobre el Llobregat del Ampurdán, al que ayer le hice unas fotos a su paso por Perelada.
Gracias sergi1907 por ponerlo.
Estas imágenes que pongo a continuación son las únicas que tomé ya que me encontré con el río en sentido perpendicular, es decir no seguí su curso.















Como comentario decir que el agua estaba muy limpia y que llevaba más caudal que el Muga, al que sí seguí a lo largo de su curso.
Por cierto que falta el hilo completo del río Muga en el listado de los ríos de la cuenca mediterránea.

----------

